# माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार के &#2



## kunj bihari (Oct 5, 2012)

*माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार के &#2*

कृपया मुझे माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार को वापस लाने के लिए सहायता करे


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार के*

Translation from Translate with Bing from Hindi

*My computer address bar and menu bar* (Thread Title)


(Message) And I'm still no wiser (Me)

*Please my computer address bar a menu bar to return to help.*

And Welcome to the forum kunj bihari


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार के*

Come on guys - there must be someone out there who can help.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार के*

It may be the Task Bar and Start Menu are Missing issue.

This is indicitive of malware.

To get them working temporarilly, reboot the computer in Safe Mode which should reset them, then reboot normally.

per: How to move the Windows Taskbar from its default position or reset it to its default position

If it works, go here -> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html and post the required info to get help removing the malware.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

*Re: माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार के*

अपने मेनू पट्टी दूर चली गई? है कि मुद्दा क्या है? 


Ok so i have to much time on my hangs I'll see if I can find out what happened to the menu bar


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार के*



CCT said:


> If it works, go here -> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html and post the required info to get help removing the malware.


This should be fun :smile:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

*Re: माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार के*

यह हो सकता है कार्य पट्टी और प्रारंभ मेनू लापता के मुद्दे हैं।

यह मैलवेयर का indicitive है।

उन्हें काम कर temporarilly पाने के लिए, जो उन्हें रीसेट करना चाहिए, तो आम तौर पर रिबूट सुरक्षित मोड में कंप्यूटर रीबूट।

प्रति: कैसे Windows कार्य पट्टी उसकी डिफ़ॉल्ट स्थिति से ले जाने के लिए या यह इसकी डिफ़ॉल्ट स्थिति में रीसेट करें

अगर यह काम करता है, जाओ यहाँ - > नए निर्देश - पढ़ें इस से पहले पोस्ट करने के लिए मैलवेयर हटाने मदद और आवश्यक जानकारी पोस्ट मैलवेयर निकालना मदद पाने के लिए।

*All I did was translate what you said CCT . I am not qualified to help but will translate for you and them*
They are speaking Hindi


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: माय कंप्यूटर में एड्रेस बार व् मेनू बार के*

English only please guys


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: �*



kunj bihari said:


> �1Î9�1Ó5�1Ñ0�1Ñ5�1Ó0 �1Ñ4�1Ó3�1Ï7�1Ó9 �1Ñ4�1Ó0�1Ñ5 �1Î9�1Í0�1Ñ0�1Ô5�1Ñ5�1Ó4�1Ï9�1Ñ6 �1Ñ4�1Ó9�1Í0 �1Î3�1Ð1�1Ô5�1Ñ6�1Ó9�1Ò4 �1Ñ2�1Ó0�1Ñ6 �1Ò1�1Ô5 �1Ñ4�1Ó9�1Ð8�1Ó4 �1Ñ2�1Ó0�1Ñ6 �1Î9�1Ô3 �1Ò1�1Ó0�1Ñ0�1Ò4 �1Ñ8�1Ó0�1Ð8�1Ó9 �1Î9�1Ó9 �1Ñ8�1Ó1�1Î3 �1Ò4�1Ò5�1Ó0�1Ñ5�1Ð4�1Ó0 �1Î9�1Ñ6�1Ó9


Namaskar kunj bihari aur TSF pe thume bahuth swagath ho! (Hello and welcome to TSF)

Agar tujhe hamara behathareen seva avashyak hain toh angrezi main baat keejiye. . .

Dhanyavad. :smile:.


----------

